# Pedro Kantor



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Finished painting my pedro model as a break from painting red.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks good man. I like the bold highlights. +rep.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Looks pretty good. Nice and neat!:victory:


----------



## Kaleb Daark (Nov 1, 2009)

Looks good to me. I like the highlights allot.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

looks really good. I can't wait to see the rest of the crimson fist that go with him.


----------



## Oodles (Feb 24, 2009)

That looks sick! Want to trade painting abilities? lol


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Brilliant scheme, I especially love the contrast between the highlights and the dark blue you've used as the main colour.


----------



## Lumat (Apr 12, 2009)

Great looking Pedro Kantor. Hope I'll make one as good as this one day.
Not having the banner gives the model a totally different look.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Cheers everyone for your comments.

@Lemat: I personally don't like banners on my models back pack I think it makes them look very top heavy plus that metal standard is hell to glue on and is always falling off :laugh:


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Awesome, I like the dark grimy look to it.


----------



## Pedro (Jan 29, 2010)

I like the blue, it is very dark and grim, exactly what I would expect from a Pedro


----------



## Jimmy Reptile (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow, truly impressive.


----------

